# michigan spey



## muxxsteel (Mar 29, 2010)

I am kinda new to spey. I can do most of the casting and stuff, but everytime I go out for steelhead I start out swinging and end up throwing an indicator. I guess I am just not sure about my rigging and flies. Is there anyone with experience with swinging for winter steelhead.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

speypages.com

All you could ever want to know and then some...


----------



## shotgunner (Jan 15, 2003)

Swinging flies is a testement of ones faith.. For success you must keep that faith in practise  The more time spent with it the closer you are to your next [or first] fish. 

It's tough giving up tried & true [and almost always higher percentage] methods but once you do it gets much easier.

Learn a handfull of runs, pick a tip & fly combo that fishes these runs well. Don't worry about scraping the bottom, you'll just leave a lot of flies behind. A player fish will come up a few feet to take your fly in decent water temps. Once it drops below 40* farenheight things can be tougher no doubt.. searching is rough going but if you have a couple ace in the hole specific buckets you know normally have fish, it will work.

Sometimes the change of presentation will trip one loose. After a barrage of bags, egg flies/nymphs, waxie/jig, etc.. a big baitfish profile turns the trick.

Keep your leaders short on sink tips, 4' range. 

Good luck


----------



## cruncher (Dec 8, 2003)

I can only second for Shotgunners points. My sentiments exactly.


----------



## muxxsteel (Mar 29, 2010)

Thank you. I just needed some basic knowledge you know. Its hard to teach yourself and stick with it last winter the only thing I did on the MO was spey I was throwing 3 to 4 inch purple and blue flies under a 8 ups versitip does that sound like a good rig
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Sounds like a fine rig, check out Kevin Feenstra's new DVD, you want to know how to catch chrome on the swing in Michigan, that DVD will help you...

swingabigfly.com


----------



## muxxsteel (Mar 29, 2010)

if anyone wants to help me out sometime this fall on the MO that would be great. i dont have anyfishing buddies that use spey rods. i am completely open if anyone wants to make a new friend.


----------



## Bulletproof (Jul 26, 2005)

Take that spey rod and get out of MI for starters. You want a good river to fish spey on in the Great Lakes basin, in my opinion, it doesn't get any better than the Catt in New York. Hit it anytime in November after a good rain and you will get fish. One of my favorite rivers in the entire GL basin especially for the spey approach.


----------



## muxxsteel (Mar 29, 2010)

Yea I want to take a trip over there. Do they have lots of steelhead and brown trout in the catt
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BeanOFish (Jul 28, 2003)

Bulletproof said:


> Take that spey rod and get out of MI for starters. You want a good river to fish spey on in the Great Lakes basin, in my opinion, it doesn't get any better than the Catt in New York. Hit it anytime in November after a good rain and you will get fish. One of my favorite rivers in the entire GL basin especially for the spey approach.


I couldn't agree more with this, the Catt is a great place to swing flies. On your way back you could check out the Grand in OH, it is another good place to swing flies.


----------



## muxxsteel (Mar 29, 2010)

I fished the white on Friday with C&D and landed 4 before lunch time. I was in my little flat bottom drifting so I had my switch rod as well, after lunch I switched over to spey tactics the water was so low I could not even use a type6 versitip cuz it would just sit on the bottom so I put a type3 on and threw a 3 inch sculpin pattern on it took a while but I got a little 12 inch jack that hit then jumped and spat the hook then enventually a big male just smashed it and I got to use my 10.5 foot rod and I just put the wood to him I chased him a good 50 yards downstream till I could find a place to beach him but I got him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## muxxsteel (Mar 29, 2010)

he was 35 inches long and also had a rapala j11 on the other side of his face. He was released safely hook free.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## muxxsteel (Mar 29, 2010)




----------

